# RMC related questions..



## dsp0704 (1 Feb 2007)

Before I ask my questions.. I want to see if I got this right.. I want to be a pilot in the AirForce, so I should either graduate from RMC or a civilian college then I apply and get recruited into the AirForce and train as a pilot for 4~ something years, then I can leave the AirForce after Im done my "time"?  If I have anything wrong, please correct me, or add if I missed a point.

I emailed RMC before and was told to take 6 courses in a civ-college and get good grades, since my highschool grades didnt meet the requirements, and apply again.. and I was told that there werent any requirements to which courses I took, so anything will be fine... (I had trouble understanding that.. is that true?)  what are the requirements like?  and any other informations on getting in RMC and expectations would be great.

thx alot... after reading what I wrote, I think I lost the point I was trying to make somewhere in there.. maybe cuz I dont know much about how this works.. hopefully you guys can tell me  :



(Edited by Moderator to remove teal colour tags on text.)


----------



## Shamrock (1 Feb 2007)

Pilots enter the CF under the same plans as other officers -- ROTP, CEOTP, and DEO.  ROTP, Regular Officer Training Plan, will have you attending RMC or a civilian university on subsidized education and development training will take place during the summers.  DEO, direct entry officer, means you will have paid for your own university education and have attained a degree.  CEOTP, Continuing Education Officer Training Plan , is passingly familiar to me; you'll enter without a degree and do your military training right away but will have to attain a degree before a certain time period.

Each plan has its own pros and cons, I recommend you look into all of them.  Length of contract, rates of pay, etc. will all vary.  ROTP seems good because you'll be paid for attending a subsidized school and receive higher pay upon commissioning but the contracts are longer.  DEO has you commissioned sooner, but your education is all on your own dime.  After you're contract is done, so is your service unless you choose to renew or an emergency (such as a war) requires you to stay on longer.

Marks are very important for any of the plans.  You have to show very strong academic achievement and commitment.  I think the current minimum is 75% average in high school, but the recommended amount is about 85%.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Feb 2007)

It's not all about marks... They also look at other stuff... Many people get accepted with a low 70 average and still do good...

Max


----------



## dsp0704 (1 Feb 2007)

thx for the info, i was looking into the ROTP plan at the RMC, but I did not know that they can pay for the education in civ college as well, im gonna look more into that.  DEOTP seems very interesting.. just wondering how one should get their degree while serving in the military.. Im planning on visiting the recruitement centre again and get some more info on these.

1 last thing, what is the regulation on smoking for pilots? i am going to quit (again) i just started again recently from 9months of break.

thx again


----------



## Crimmsy (1 Feb 2007)

The regulation about smoking is that you can only do it outside.. that is to say, there are no restrictions on smoking just because you're a pilot. In fact, lots of guys will tell you that the hardened arteries and high blood pressure it causes are good for your G-tolerance; I don't buy it, just sharing the "wisdom"!


----------



## Meridian (1 Feb 2007)

FYI, CEOTP is only open for certain trades, and only when the trade can't be filled by other plans.  It is sort of a constant flux.

If you have no university done yet, I would suggest not going the CEOTP route... I discussed it with the CFRC, and they agreed, they do not recommend if  you have no school done, as, while you have 9 years to get the schooling done,   a 4 year degree part time takes at least 8 years...  and thats without military commitments...  You'd probably find it pretty rough; Id recommend (just my 2 cents) checking out ROTP, or doing university, then applying to be a pilot.   There are a lot of hurdles to becoming a pilot you need to pass.

Also, Pilots have required service times after they earn their wings.. 7 years I believe (someone can correct).  This means, if its 3-4 years training to get wings, you've got about 11 years in total before you can leave.


----------



## ChaosTheory (8 Feb 2007)

I am currently a Pilot through the RoTP program.  The contract for Pilots is nine years in ROTP.


----------



## Quag (8 Feb 2007)

Since when did it go up to 9?

What does this 9 include (4 years U plus another 9 years, or 9 years total, or 4 Years U pluse 7 years etc...)

You sure this is right?


----------



## Strike (8 Feb 2007)

This is the first I've heard of nine years.

Now, there is the min service required after getting your degree via ROTP -- 5 years I think?  And after wings, it's 7 years.  This time is not dome consecutively, but concurrently.  So, as you're training for your wings you are working off the mandatory time for getting youre degree.

As for what you should take in college: Advanced courses in English, Chemistry, Physics, and Calculus are good ones and History is a plus.


----------



## ChaosTheory (8 Feb 2007)

No I am just dumb.

I realised this about ten minutes after I had posted.  It is nine years for a normal contract of four years in university and five years of working as your trade.

It is seven years for a pilot working as a pilot plus the four years in university.

As a pilot you just need a degree, not necessarily in anything.  Most people in ROTP and pilot tend to go for a history degree but I am going for a Computer Science degree with a minor in Mathematics.


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Feb 2007)

Lots of people go into Mech Eng (Mech Eng and Pilot seems to be a common choice...)  There is a lot of useful stuff for pilots in Mech Eng (I found anyways).  There are a lot of aviation related courses (Aircraft Performance, Turbine Engines, Fluids).  I tought it helped me understand stuff in depth...

Max


----------



## dsp0704 (1 May 2007)

hi, i want to know a few things about ROTP and also DEO.
first, ROTP.  is there any chance for a person with low grades in highschool and currently in college (getting "c" average) to get into the ROTP to be a pilot in the air foce afterwards?  (do u need higher GPA to be able to get into RMC with ROTP as a pilot? or do u choose ur "position" in the army after the 4years in RMC?)  and what if your grades are not good while you are in the RMC, and you barely pass your courses, are you still able to be a pilot with such low grades?
second, DEO.  do you need good GPA to get into the air force as a pilot?  or is your bach. degree all you need to be hired by the army?

any advice will be greatly appreciated.  thank you.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2007)

You have a few things wrong with your post, but.....


Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

Please pay close attention to the above helpful advice.

To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 May 2007)

You should try the search feature, it can be helpful:

These are some related threads found by searching on the terms 'RMC pilot grades':

RMC related questions.. - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/56954.0.html 
A little help - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40326.0.html
any info on entry plans would be appreciated - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18307.0.html
Thinking about joining the military, some questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27110.0.html


----------



## stealthylizard (1 May 2007)

For being a pilot, it would be through the Air Force, not the Army. Since there are so many people wanting to be a pilot as well as getting into RMC, the selection process is stringent. You should bring up your GPA significantly. If you are having a difficult time right now achieving good grades, it would not be any easier in RMC. As far as I know, in RMC, you do your military training, and degree training concurrently, so I would reckon that you chose your trade before hand. Feel free to put me in my lane, correct what I have said, or expand.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You should try the search feature, it can be helpful:
> 
> These are some related threads found by searching on the terms 'RMC pilot grades':
> 
> RMC related questions.. - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/56954.0.html



I just merged these topics started by dsp0704 together into one.  It seems that dsp0704 has asked these questions before and been answered, but still is fishing for an answer that will make him/her happy.  The old "if Dad said "No" then ask Mom and perhaps she will say "Yes" trick."


----------

